

Google App Engine 1.8.6 released - vanni
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2013/10/app-engine-186-released.html

======
vanni
RELEASE NOTES

Python and PHP:
[https://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/wiki/SdkReleaseNot...](https://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/wiki/SdkReleaseNotes#Version_1.8.6_-_October_15,_2013)

Java:
[https://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/wiki/SdkForJavaRel...](https://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/wiki/SdkForJavaReleaseNotes#Version_1.8.6_-_October_15,_2013)

Go:
[https://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/wiki/SdkForGoRelea...](https://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/wiki/SdkForGoReleaseNotes#Version_1.8.6_-_October_2013)

